# Contests



## SEARCHER (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello all Teammembers of Team techPowerUp !,
 Hello all Friends of Team techPowerUp !.


As since the * Year 2009 * , we want to build the * CHARITY TEAM * again !
I write to tell you that this year`s * CHARITY CONTEST * will crunch for * RNA World * .
The * CHARITY CONTEST * is a Joint Venture between Team L´Alliance Francophone and Team SETI.Germany , but the * CHARITY TEAM * , who will be founded a few days before the Contest Starts, by the Admins of L`AF and SG , runs on its own, so the credits archieved will only go to the * CHARITY TEAM ACCOUNT * .
We invite you to Crunch with us for 2 weeks together as the Temporary * CHARITY TEAM *  !

*  The 4. CHARITY TEAM RACE is from : *

* SO 15/01/2012 at 00.01 h - SA 28/01/2012 at 23.59 h MEZ TIME *

* SA 14/01/2012 at 23.01 h - SA 28/01/2012 at 22.59 h UTC TIME *


To see what that means to your Timezone, look at : http://www.zeitzonen.de/ 

The Forum of * CHARITY TEAM * you found here : http://forum.charity.boinc-af.org/

 Sorry I forget, the Forum was of a Server from Team AF , so the Register is in French . This help you for English : http://forum.charity.boinc-af.org/index.php/topic,34.0.html

 To Join in the * CHARITY TEAM * : http://www.rnaworld.de/rnaworld/team_display.php?teamid=1296

The Idea behind the * CHARITY CONTEST * is just to bring BOINC Users as much as possible together, to crunch for a * Medical/Biological Projekt * as a Temporary Team.

 Greatings to all SEARCHER


_________________
 Member of Charity Team


----------



## SEARCHER (Jan 10, 2012)

*Update*

 Hello again Teammembers and Friends from Team techPowerUp ! ,

There has been a question regarding the apps to choose for the Race. Here's Norman's reply to SEARCHER :

* English *

Hi Joachim,

Well, the most popular WUs are cmsearch S as they can be crunched quite quickly and with few ressources.
Unfortunately, this can result in a shortage on the server.

Therefore, only cmsearch XXL remains but with longer or a veeeery long runtime and a larger request of RAM. What is funny is that, for many reasons, the apps do not have any checkpoint and the main developers did not find it necessary. The apps have been developed for HPC, not for BOINC, where RAM and duration play no role.
Only Linux 32bit is writing checkpoints.
Thus, I'd recommend solid computers, running for a long time and having more than 2 GB of RAM (4 would be better) for the longer WUs.
Also check "keep apps in memory" in the Boincmanager.
For the time [of the race] you should also deactivate the Windows updates or put them on manual reboot.
If you need to shut down your computer(s) overnight, take care to shut it/them down in hibernate modus (write-to-disk).

Well, yes

As we only distribute CMSEARCH S AND XXL at the moment, the choice will not be very difficult to make

kind regards
Norman

* This as Information for Projekt : RNA World *

 Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Jan 11, 2012)

*Update*

 Hello all Teammates and Friends from Team techPowerUp ! ,

* I present you the CHARITY CONTEST LOGO : *







I hope to see you, when the * 4. CHARITY TEAM RACE * starts.

 Many Greatings SEARCHER

_________________
Member of Charity Team


----------



## SEARCHER (Jan 12, 2012)

*Update*

 Hello all Teammates and Friends from Team techPowerUp ! ,

the *4. CHARITY TEAM RACE* is a *International Contest* .


 So we have no time, no hassle and no money spared for your warm
*WELCOME* by us :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd6O77bqPTg&feature=related

 Have fun with our fourth *CHARITY TEAM RACE* .


 Many Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 12, 2012)

The first girl I see in that video reminds me of Rebecca Black and it makes me want to punch her face in.


----------



## SEARCHER (Jan 14, 2012)

*Update*

 Hello all Teammates and Friends from Team techPowerUp,


the Time is running out and in a few hours we start our *4. CHARITY TEAM RACE*.

 I hope you and your equipment are ready when it starts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1D9mCRWwQk

See you soon.

 Greatings SEARCHER

@*CrAsHnBuRnXp*, * No Words.*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the invite, but for this time we will pass.


----------



## SEARCHER (Jan 16, 2012)

*Hi*

 Good Morning and Hello * Chicken Patty * ,

thank you very much for your * WELCOME * to me. It`s okay for me, you reply a little bit later. I understand your Situation Chicken Patty, but you see I not forget to invite your
Team * techPowerUp * . When somebody come and Crunch with us I was very happy,
but when nobody can come it`s sad, but what can we do ??
But one is sure Chicken Patty, next Year I invite your Team too and I hope then come many
Crunchers from Team * techPowerUp * to the * 5. CHARITY TEAM RACE * and Crunch with us.

 Many Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

Just caught this a little late, but we'll give it a try next year.  Thanks.


----------



## SEARCHER (Jan 29, 2012)

*THANK YOU and GOOD BYE*

 Good Morning and Hello Folks,

the 4. CHARITY TEAM CONTEST 2012 by Project RNA World is finished now. So I think it`s Time now to say THANK YOU ALL for this great Event.

 Thank you for the Administrator`s from Team L`Alliance Francophone and Team SETI.Germany who created this CHARITY TEAM CONTEST 2012 .
 Thank you for all Helping Hand`s who make Statistics, very nice Logos and many many more.
 Thank you for all Participant`s  who Crunch the last 2 Weeks by the 4. CHARITY TEAM CONTEST 2012 with us.

  But by all Happiness, about over 12 Million Credits, the 8. Place by the Team Statistics by RNA World , all Overtakes from another Teams and many many individual Statistics, I think we not forget the biggest Thing by this 4. CHARITY TEAM CONTEST 2012 . In the last 2 Weeks so  many Members, from many Teams and many Countrys, Crunch and Fight`s in only ONE TEAM . And we found the last 2 Weeks many new Friends , so I say this was biggest Thing in the last 2. Weeks. And this was THE MESSAGE for the next CHARITY TEAM CONTEST 2013 .

  And now I was sad to say you : * good bye, au revoir, auf wiedersehen *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rn7QFb9Y14

 *We hope* we see *you and your Team* very soon again *aendgraend, modesti, SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Mar 11, 2012)

*Seti@home gauntlet 2012*

 Hello to all,

I'm pleased to invite all Members and Friends of the Team *techpower up* to Participate by the SETI@Home GAUNTLET 2012 of Team SETI.Netherlands.
Team SETI.Netherlands plan a great GAUNTLET about his 12.5 years of existence. 

Here the THREAD by the FORUM from SETI.Netherlands : http://forum.seti.nl/showthread.php?16606-Seti-Gauntlet-for-2012
Here the RULES for the GAUNTLET : http://www.seti.nl/content.php?c=gauntlet_2009_faq&language=1

 I hope I can see many Members and Friends from Team *techpower up* by this GAUNTLET by SETI.Netherlands.


 With many Greatings *SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Mar 12, 2012)

*Update*

 Hello to all,

New`s from User *XP_Freak*, Team *SETI.Netherlands* :

NOTE :

Every Participant must Register himself.

This must be Verifiable on the Site of the Team.

The exact Start - and Enddates are not know yet.


 Greatings *SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Mar 24, 2012)

*Update*

 Hi to all,

if you want you can Register your Team now by Team *SETI.Netherlands*, look same here : http://forum.seti.nl/forumdisplay.php?10-International

 What is a Gauntlet ?? So look here : http://www.seti.nl/content.php?c=gauntlet_2009&language=1


 Greatings *SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Mar 25, 2012)

*Update*

 Hi to all,

here a new Information from User *Cecile* from Team *SETI.Netherlands* :


*Hi Searcher, it will take some time before we can start the gauntlet. The bugs are more persisitent than we hoped. And our big bug-chaser Eesger is very busy with his own company. The crew hopes we can start the gauntlet in April.*


 Greatings *SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Mar 31, 2012)

*Update*

 Good Morning and Hello Team *tech Power up!*

here a new Information from User *Eesger* vom Team *SETI. Netherlands* :


Hello all,

First of all we (the S@NL) team are almost ready for the Gauntlet. It's been a hell of a job, and the Gauntlet hasn't even started yet 

Everything didn't go at the speed we all would like, but (as usual) the problem is that we also have a(nother) life with (other) responsibilities 

Now the statscode and the frontend seem to be ready! Look here : http://www.seti.nl/boinc_team.php?action=showsubteams&gauntlet=1&language=1

The final date will be set when a small test Gauntlet which will start with the update of today and will end on april second goes as we are hoping....

Therefore today you can still join the TEST Gauntlet. Then there will not be made any (team)changes until the TEST Gauntlet has ended (2 April 2012). Then we the team will evaluate if everything is ready and set a date for the REAL Gauntlet if everything went as hoped.

In the mean time other teams and members are offcource welcome!!


And here a *new Posting* from User *XP_Freak* vom Team *SETI.Netherlands* :

The test-Gauntlet is running, and all is looking just fine.


 Many Greatings *SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Apr 5, 2012)

*Update*

*UPDATE*


 Good Morning and Hello Team,

new Information from User *XP_Freak* from Team *SETI.Netherlands* :

Oké, all looks fine and all problems have been solved.
So we can set the dates for the Gauntlet.


*The Gauntet will be running from april 16 until april 30.*


The first credit data will be collected with the first stats-export from Berkeley after april 16 10:00 GMT
 The last credit data will be collected with the first stats-export from Berkeley after april 30 10:00 GMT


*New teams and members can be added until april 15 18:00 GMT.*


 Many Greatings *SEARCHER*


----------

